# Need Help With My 1954 Jaguar



## SHO2010 (Jul 14, 2016)

I recently found a Schwinn Jaguar at a flea market (yes it does happen) after looking it over I found the serial number on the frame to be June of 1952 but the 3 speed hub is dated 1954. I was wondering if anyone else has ever seen a frame and other parts so far apart in years. As far as any parts being changed over the years it doesn't look like anything has been swapped out. Also does anyone know what Sturmey Archer 3 speed thumb shifter should look like for this year bike. I have posted some pictures. Any help will be appreciated.


 

 

 

 

 

 .


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 14, 2016)

The serial number on your Jag was used in 1952 and then again 11/02-11/03 in 1953. Some numbers were used for 3 different years. The number was stamped on the date posted but the frame could have been built days or weeks later and the finished product or final build was undoubtedly in early 1954.  

That seat probably came off a 70's exerciser.


----------



## SHO2010 (Jul 14, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> The serial number on your Jag was used in 1952 and then again 11/02-11/03 in 1953. Some numbers were used for 3 different years. The number was stamped on the date posted but the frame could have been built days or weeks later and the finished product or final build was undoubtedly in early 1954.
> 
> That seat probably came off a 70's exerciser.



I dident find the 1953 date just the 1952 date so that makes sense that it would be an early 54 build. The seat seams to be the only thing put on later, do you have any idea where I can find a front fender I know that is going to be a tough one. Thanks for the help.


----------



## spoker (Jul 16, 2016)

the front fender is just a ballooner fender that u can get chromed takes a rocket ray litr witg the bezel painted ti match the bike,i think u can tell early ftom late buy the seatr down tube decal but i dont remember the dif


----------



## mrg (Jul 17, 2016)

Front fender is actually a 2 yr only fender because of the hand brake, it has a  factory riveted bracket for mounting, you can modify a panther fender but good luck finding the correct one.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 1, 2016)

Any progress with fixin this one up? Just came across your thread on the SBF and it's hard to believe that Jennifer is still preaching that BS about the frames being built on the date that the serial numbers were stamped on the dropout component.  And frames were stored! 
Just curious if you've done any work on this. It's a unique short lived model and one of my favorites.


----------



## SHO2010 (Nov 2, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> Any progress with fixin this one up? Just came across your thread on the SBF and it's hard to believe that Jennifer is still preaching that BS about the frames being built on the date that the serial numbers were stamped on the dropout component.  And frames were stored!
> Just curious if you've done any work on this. It's a unique short lived model and one of my favorites.
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for asking, I have gotten most of the chrome polished up still have to clean the paint off the handle bars not sure what I will find under there, need to clean the rims and have new spokes put in. I am going to take the frame to my automotive paint store so they can match the color then get the frame, fork, and chain guard stripped and ready for paint, I found a set of repop fenders at Memory Lane. Hope to get paint on it in the next month then start assembly. I will try to update when I get the paint on.

 

 

 .


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 2, 2016)

Oh my! Seeing this one getting a new life makes me happy. Thanks for the update!


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Nov 2, 2016)

Please don't use those pointy handlebar grips... I'll buy you a pair of RED fifties Schwinn grips! Otherwise your parts tray is impressive!


----------



## SHO2010 (Nov 3, 2016)

juanitasmith13 said:


> Please don't use those pointy handlebar grips... I'll buy you a pair of RED fifties Schwinn grips! Otherwise your parts tray is impressive!



Not sure what grips I want to use I picked those up cheap at the Portland IN swap meet this year figured I would use them some time. I would like to find some unusual grips to use since the bike kind of different I am open to any ideas.


----------



## SHO2010 (Nov 3, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> Oh my! Seeing this one getting a new life makes me happy. Thanks for the update!



There is alot of time and a couple of polishing wheels involved there. But if I hadent been doing that I would only have been doing something silly like buying old bicycles or searching the net for more parts. My wife loves it when she hears the polishing wheel running then she knows no new bikes will be coming in.


----------



## mrg (Nov 3, 2016)

hard to tell from the pic but this looks like it might be a early one with duel (both style) rear fender bridges, is the 3 spd. hub shell aluminum?


----------



## SHO2010 (Nov 4, 2016)

mrg said:


> hard to tell from the pic but this looks like it might be a early one with duel (both style) rear fender bridges, is the 3 spd. hub shell aluminum?



Yes it is aluminum, the crank has a 53 date on it also.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Nov 4, 2016)

mrg said:


> hard to tell from the pic but this looks like it might be a early one with duel (both style) rear fender bridges, is the 3 spd. hub shell aluminum?



It is, good eye


----------



## keith kodish (Nov 4, 2016)

Funny ,i had a 53,had a Brampton 3 speed hub instead of a sturmey. Loved the bike,just don't like the click,click,click of the 3 speeds. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## SHO2010 (Nov 4, 2016)

mrg said:


> hard to tell from the pic but this looks like it might be a early one with duel (both style) rear fender bridges, is the 3 spd. hub shell aluminum?



Could you tell me the significance of the aluminum hub.


----------



## mrg (Nov 4, 2016)

does it have the double upper fender mount, seems like the  first few early 54 models, (53 serial #) have aluminum hubs and dbl fender mount, but who knows how many?, I have 3 early Jag's, serial #'s start with B73, C02 & C03 all with dbl brackets, 2 have alu hubs, the other did not have OG rims. I like the crusty ones so this is staying as is (with added tank) but whats odd is I stripped off blue spray paint it seemed like there was 2 different OG reds, and maybe a silver and gold undercoat and maybe a shadow of second decal (or screening) or chain guard, this is the C02 # so not my earliest, these early ones are a mystery?


----------



## SHO2010 (Nov 5, 2016)

mrg said:


> does it have the double upper fender mount, seems like the  first few early 54 models, (53 serial #) have aluminum hubs and dbl fender mount, but who knows how many?, I have 3 early Jag's, serial #'s start with B73, C02 & C03 all with dbl brackets, 2 have alu hubs, the other did not have OG rims. I like the crusty ones so this is staying as is (with added tank) but whats odd is I stripped off blue spray paint it seemed like there was 2 different OG reds, and maybe a silver and gold undercoat and maybe a shadow of second decal (or screening) or chain guard, this is the C02 # so not my earliest, these early ones are a mystery? View attachment 378967View attachment 378968



It does have the double mounts I have attached pictures. I love the T-Bird in the background the 61-63 are my favorite. The model A is sweet also.


----------



## SHO2010 (Jun 29, 2017)

Getting the frame, chain guard and forks back from the painter this weekend, will get some pictures when I get it back.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 29, 2017)

Cool! Can't wait to see this project progress.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 30, 2017)

mrg said:


> whats odd is I stripped off blue spray paint it seemed like there was 2 different OG reds, and maybe a silver and gold undercoat and maybe a shadow of second decal (or screening) or chain guard, this is the C02 # so not my earliest, these early ones are a mystery? ]





You're describing Opalescent red. And the 'shadow' decal is prob the top coat that wasn't destroyed by UV B/C it was under the decal. They'll turn gold/silver-copper-ish colors  from the sun as the transparent  red top coat fades. .


----------



## bikerbluz (Jun 30, 2017)

I have a Schwinn World Traveler that is a 1952 frame and has a 1954 dated sturmey archer alloy hub. Until now I figured it wasn't the original wheel, but now I am wondering..... does anyone know how many years the 3 speed alloy hub was used?


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 30, 2017)

bikerbluz said:


> I have a Schwinn World Traveler that is a 1952 frame and has a 1954 dated sturmey archer alloy hub. Until now I figured it wasn't the original wheel, but now I am wondering..... does anyone know how many years the 3 speed alloy hub was used?




Go thru the complete serial number list again. Some numbers during this time were repeated and used at least 3 times. 52 and 53 used some of the same numbers. 1952-53-57 had A's-B's and C's. If it was a late 53 serial, Nov. and on,  then the bike could have been built in 54 so the hub could be correct.


----------



## Oilit (Jul 1, 2017)

bikerbluz said:


> I have a Schwinn World Traveler that is a 1952 frame and has a 1954 dated sturmey archer alloy hub. Until now I figured it wasn't the original wheel, but now I am wondering..... does anyone know how many years the 3 speed alloy hub was used?



The three alloy Sturmey Archer hubs I've seen were on a 1954 Jaguar, a 1954 Roadmaster Flying Falcon (I think) and a 1955 Huffy Sportsman.


----------



## bikerbluz (Jul 3, 2017)

Thanks guys for the info on the alloy hubs, and frame years.


----------

